# Additional options for new M3 order



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm going to be biting the bullet today on a new M3 for PCD delivery. I was wondering if there was a list available that show the additional options that are orderable. I noticed there were some missing from BMWusa.com, like the power rear sunshade and high gloss trim, I think. 

I tried searching but couldn't find anything. If anyone has a list (with order codes), I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47990


----------



## eluder (Mar 4, 2003)

atyclb said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47990


_Greatly_ appreciated!


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Get the high gloss shadowline trim .Its so much nicer then the regular trim.I never realized it wasn't a regular option in the US,always has been in Canada.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Shades said:


> Get the high gloss shadowline trim .Its so much nicer then the regular trim.I never realized it wasn't a regular option in the US,always has been in Canada.


High gloss shadowline trim is no longer an orderable option... it used to be a priority one option. Cassette (8 track player), rear sunshade, and Eucalyptus malt wood are still priority one options.

Phoenix yellow was phased out as of February production.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> High gloss shadowline trim is no longer an orderable option... it used to be a priority one option. Cassette (8 track player), rear sunshade, and Eucalyptus malt wood are still priority one options.
> 
> Phoenix yellow was phased out as of February production.


8 Track??

Are you joking?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

alpinewhite325i said:


> 8 Track??
> 
> Are you joking?


Yes, I was joking. :rofl: I'm glad I didn't mention phonograph player.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Just checked the BMW Canada web site and the shadowline trim is still an option here.Sounds like with Phoenix Yellow being phased out as of February that 2005 will be the last model year for the E46 M3.


adrian's bmw said:


> High gloss shadowline trim is no longer an orderable option... it used to be a priority one option. Cassette (8 track player), rear sunshade, and Eucalyptus malt wood are still priority one options.
> 
> Phoenix yellow was phased out as of February production.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Shades said:


> Sounds like with Phoenix Yellow being phased out as of February that 2005 will be the last model year for the E46 M3.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm not a fan of the color.It just seems strange to discontinue a color halfway through the production year.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Shades said:


> I'm not a fan of the color.It just seems strange to discontinue a color halfway through the production year.


It's just not a popular color. Many dealers were afraid to order it for fear of it sitting on the lot and becoming aged inventory.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's just not a popular color. Many dealers were afraid to order it for fear of it sitting on the lot and becoming aged inventory.


 When my dealer took a deposit for my M3 he asked for $400. He told that if I had ordered Phoenix Yellow, the deposit would have been $5000. :yikes:


----------



## SikUnt330Ci (Nov 1, 2004)

Phoneix Yellow is a awesome colour IMO! 
Too bad it was specific ONLY to the E46 M3's
3 Series only came in the Light Yellow, which looked really dull and bland


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

dwette said:


> When my dealer took a deposit for my M3 he asked for $400. He told that if I had ordered Phoenix Yellow, the deposit would have been $5000. :yikes:


So what, by Federal law the deposit is refundable.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Pinecone said:


> So what, by Federal law the deposit is refundable.


This isn't the first time I've heard (on this board, or others) of US dealers requesting deposits for unusual combinations - given that deposits are non-refundable, I can only assume that some punters are not fully aware of these laws as they apply to consumer contract agreements. (Otherwise why agree to pay one? There isn't enough time to generate worthwhile interest on a relatively small deposit payment for the short time it takes to order a car from scratch, so this cannot realistically be the driver.)


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

I think the deposits are meant mostly to ensure the buyer is serious about purchase, not to withhold refund if they back out. 

If a dealer asks for a $5K desposit and gets it, he has some assurance that the customer isn't just placing arbitrary orders for strange combos. Without the deposit one might conceivably place different such orders with different dealers and choose one once the cars come in, leaving all but one dealer screwed. If it costs that person $5K to do it each time, the likelyhood of that happening diminishes greatly.

Dean


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

adrian's bmw said:


> Phoenix yellow was phased out as of February production.


Phoenix yellow is out? what will all the pimps that want to drive M3's order? I guess there is still LSB


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> Phoenix yellow is out? what will all the pimps that want to drive M3's order? I guess there is still LSB


Nope...LSB is gone also.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

bren said:


> Nope...LSB is gone also.


I guess the pimps will have to switch to Audi's for their version of ugly blue


----------

